
Amazon deciding if it will make a big move into selling drugs online - SQL2219
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/06/amazon-considering-selling-online-prescriptions-decision-coming-soon.html
======
GoRudy
Interesting to think about the long term implications. What if Amazon then
started a health insurance company? Could they cut costs on both ends for
"consumers"?

